# DIY shops in Paphos



## nowytarg (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello,
We are arriving in Paphos at the end of December and will be in need of some start up necessities such as: gas/ electric heater, air mattress, pillows, kids bunk bed. Where in Paphos can one buy these?

Thanks 
Marzena


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Gas Heater from Paps or Carrefour, air mattress from Superhome Centre, Pillows from Carrefour and kids bunk bed from Sun Tower but be very very careful when buying from there as they don't give refunds or replacements if there is anything wrong or bits missing.


----------



## nowytarg (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you, I will keep it in mind while shopping there.


----------



## cds usa (Jan 4, 2011)

nowytarg said:


> Hello,
> We are arriving in Paphos at the end of December and will be in need of some start up necessities such as: gas/ electric heater, air mattress, pillows, kids bunk bed. Where in Paphos can one buy these?
> 
> Thanks
> Marzena


If you have a car, go to ikea in Latsia, it's a day trip but well worth it. Decent quality, decent prices and a huge selection. And they will replace anything with an issue.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Pam n Dave said:


> Gas Heater from Paps or Carrefour, air mattress from Superhome Centre, Pillows from Carrefour and kids bunk bed from Sun Tower *but be very very careful when buying from there as they don't give refunds or replacements if there is anything wrong or bits missing.*


If that's their company policy I would totally exclude them.

Pete


----------

